# Ipad et magazines en flash



## Hibou521 (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a vous tous. 
J'envisage l'achat d'un Ipad, mais le probleme "flash" me rebute. En effet certains des magazines que je lis sur le web ne sont disponibles qu'en Flash. Je me posais alors la question du jailbreak. Je suis pas pro en piratage etc, donc j'aimerais connaitre les risques, si ca vaut le coup, si ca signifie changer l'OS de l'Ipad...Ou mieux, si il existe des solutions officielles. 
Merci d'avance pour vos reponses

PS : Desole pour les fautes d accents, clavier qwerty


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2010)

Si tu as besoin du Flash, l'iPad n'est clairement pas pour toi.

Tourne-toi vers des tablettes adaptées comme celle d'Archos ou autres fabricants chinois qui commencent à proposer des concurrents à l'iPad.


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> ...Tourne-toi vers des tablettes adaptées comme celle d'Archos ou autres fabricants chinois qui commencent à proposer des concurrents à l'iPad.



Oui, pour 35 $, tu auras à la fois la compatibilité Flash, le support UPnP en natif, un port usb pour relier disque dur ou clés, 2Go de Ram, une compatibilité totale et native avec les formats les plus courants : pdf, xls, doc, avi, mpg, divx, etc. le tout dans un produit totalement ouvert... 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences-tec...prepare-une-tablette-tactile-a-35-dollars.php


----------



## Hibou521 (27 Juillet 2010)

Ok pour votre tablette magique indienne, sauf que 35$ c4est le cout des materiaux pas de vente et je demande a voir la machine franchement...


----------



## Dthibault (28 Juillet 2010)

Flash n'est pas non plus un modèle hein... je serais curieux de voir l'autonomie sur ce semblant de tablette indienne une fois Flash lancé 

Enfin bon, si on en est arrivé là, c'est surtout la faute à Adobe de n'avoir jamais travaillé sur Flash pour l'optimisé. A côté de ça, Silverlight de Microsoft fait mieux...


----------

